
Modern-Day Million Dollar Homepage - maxfriedman
http://thebigcashgame.com
======
maxfriedman
Crazy side project I built with my college roommates this weekend during the
snowstorm in DC. This is the first ever ad-supported cash giveaway. Completely
free to enter, winner must donate 18% of winnings to a charity of their
choice.

~~~
minimaxir
When dealing with actual money, "side project" is not relevant.

I strongly question the legality of the terms present (a raffle has _strict_
legal requirements) and I recommend looking into that before continuing.

~~~
maxfriedman
Thanks for the feedback, you make a good point about when a "side project"
becomes something to be taken more seriously. To clarify, this is not a
raffle, contest, or lottery and we did extensive legal research. It's
considered a sweepstakes since no purchase is necessary, and it is also void
where prohibited. We have a set of official rules for the sweepstakes, and
we're doing everything we can to ensure that we are abiding by the law and
being transparent with all site visitors.

